# Reading > Who Said That? >  know not one house ... untroubled by some private grief

## Sevastopol

Greetings, knowledgeable ones. The quote concerned is one that may be from a Shakespeare history. But for the life of me I cannot either get it right, or find a source. Perhaps someone could help? Much appreciated. I remember it as:

"I know not one house on the high street, untroubled by some private grief."

----------

